# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Fake Steroids >  is this anadrol ok?

## Teckim

i have never seen this one before*have you and is it ok?

----------


## Seajackal

It looks like BD drols but these look fake to me, the real ones aren't aired like that.

----------


## goober48

those look fake

----------

